# Trustone Majestic anti-pimp and custom grip



## hewunch (Jul 31, 2010)

So here is a nod to my good friend Brooks803, with the replaced pimp stone. And then.... ANOTHER NOTCH .  I got to tell you this is my first custom grip or section whatever and I seriously had some puckering going on while drilling this baby. Anyways, comments welcome. I think it is Red Jasper Trustone. Polished to 12000 mm then Plastix Polish.


----------



## Mapster (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks great! Love the custom section, must have been tough, but well worth it.


----------



## glycerine (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, very sharp!!!


----------



## LouCee (Jul 31, 2010)

Love it! The custom grip is a nice touch.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 31, 2010)

Congratulations Hans.  That is a fantastic pen!


----------



## Bree (Jul 31, 2010)

You have a real beauty there Hans. Great job!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Jul 31, 2010)

Really nice!

Robin


----------



## thewishman (Jul 31, 2010)

Love the pimp stone pimp. Not so sure about the section... Maybe it'll grow on me.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I think I have stopped shaking now :biggrin:


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 31, 2010)

Very nice.  That took some thought and finesse turning I would think.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hans that is awesome! How was turning the clip inlay? Love it! If you can hang on to it long enough bring it next Sat to the meeting, I'd love to see it in person!


----------



## hewunch (Jul 31, 2010)

the clip inlay was easy. Finding it when it fell on the ground in my dirty shop.... not so much. 

Saturday shouldn't be a problem. But if the price is right.... :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Jul 31, 2010)

Hans, Great grip section and I love that kit with out a Pimp Crystal, you done good!!! some day I need to try and do a custom grip. (if I ever get good)


----------



## Kaspar (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice work.  I don't care for that tru-stone, but the work is top notch.  I'm curious to know if the custom grip is a sleeve over the actual nib holder, or if you completely reverse engineered the grip, including the threading at the back that the feeder screws in to?  Or, as I am unfamiliar with the Majestic and highly likely to remain so, does the feeder screw in to something else?


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 31, 2010)

Sweet looking pen!  I  know all about the puckering...I just blew up a very nice piece of redwood burl while drilling out the cap.  My own fault, the blank was just big enough and I rushed the drilling.  Blank heated up and ka-pow it ended up in 6 pieces.

I love the custom grip.  Great job!


----------



## hewunch (Jul 31, 2010)

Kaspar said:


> Nice work.  I don't care for that tru-stone, but the work is top notch.  I'm curious to know if the custom grip is a sleeve over the actual nib holder, or if you completely reverse engineered the grip, including the threading at the back that the feeder screws in to?  Or, as I am unfamiliar with the Majestic and highly likely to remain so, does the feeder screw in to something else?



The threads that hold the grip to the coupler and that hold the feed are one piece that is removable with the right transfer punch. It is a press fit, so I knocked it out. So no threading was involved. The grip itself is a new piece that replaces the chrome piece that is normally there. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Kaspar (Jul 31, 2010)

hewunch said:


> The threads that hold the grip to the coupler and that hold the feed are one piece that is removable with the right transfer punch. It is a press fit, so I knocked it out. So no threading was involved. The grip itself is a new piece that replaces the chrome piece that is normally there. I hope that makes sense.



No, no.  I get it.  That's exactly what I wanted to know.  Thanks!  

I've been wanting to do this kind of stuff myself, and it sounds like the Majestic is a kit I may have to try after all.  If it weren't for that  _$@#%*@_  pimp stone.  Oh well, I know how to get those out.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 31, 2010)

I am thinking a full size Gent would do the same thing.


----------



## Kaspar (Jul 31, 2010)

You are correct.  Wow.  Also on the juniors.  And probably the Emperors, and  the Sedona / Barons.  Can't do it on the Imperial unless your able to do  the threading that the CB screws on to, but that's an easier  proposition than the inside threads for the feeder.  

Hans, I'm glad I looked at your pen today.  I've been wanting to do do  material matching on the nibs for a couple of years -especially with  casein.  I wonder if you can also do it with some of the rollerballs?  Hmmm ... 

I'll have to check all the kits as I go along to see if this is an option I can offer.  

Thanks again, man.  I am glad to have found this out.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 31, 2010)

Happy to help. I fear though that this will be like many other things that I help people out on and they start turning out amazing stuff that makes mine look piddly and I get a wink and a nod :beat-up:


----------



## Kaspar (Jul 31, 2010)

hewunch said:


> Happy to help. I fear though that this will be  like many other things that I help people out on and they start turning  out amazing stuff that makes mine look piddly and I get a wink and a nod  :beat-up:



Well, if I had figured this out myself and sooner, that would have already been the case _*cough*_ yezzz ...  :tongue:

Seriously though, I am very glad to have found this out.


----------



## PrinterTom (Jul 31, 2010)

Great looking pen...Love the custom work...


----------



## hewunch (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks Tom!


----------



## johncrane (Aug 1, 2010)

That's a fine looking pen Hans!


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 1, 2010)

hewunch said:


> So here is a nod to my good friend Brooks803, with the replaced pimp stone. And then.... ANOTHER NOTCH . I got to tell you this is my first custom grip or section whatever and I seriously had some puckering going on while drilling this baby. Anyways, comments welcome. I think it is Red Jasper Trustone. Polished to 12000 mm then Plastix Polish.


 


hewunch said:


> Happy to help. I fear though that this will be like many other things that I help people out on and they start turning out amazing stuff that makes mine look piddly and I get a wink and a nod :beat-up:


 
hmmm....I see a trend developing :wink::tongue::biggrin:. Seriously though, you've done an amazing job Hans.


----------



## bgibb42 (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, I'm a little late, but NICE PEN!


----------



## Stick Rounder (Aug 1, 2010)

Very nice pen.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Aug 1, 2010)

Very good job.
I do have a rather stupid question though.

Why hit the blanks with plastic polish after the 12000 mm?
Isn't the plastics polishs abrasive a courser abrasive?


Jerry


----------



## hewunch (Aug 1, 2010)

Not a dumb question at all. The plastix polish has a wax that adds to the shine and helps with fingerprints. It does have a fine abrasive that is liquid born, so it should have a different scratch pattern to help with other scratches. Regardless, it works for me.


----------



## termitepenman (Aug 1, 2010)

Love the custom grip.

___________________________________________
Dennis
Sacramento, CA


----------



## fernhills (Aug 2, 2010)

Very nice pen,like it a lot.   Also thanks for the info, i never thought of punching off the nib.I have a large nib that screws off and thought they all did and i couldn`t turn it. I don`t know which kit it came from though, i did so much changing around between the Gent, Emp. Imp. Stsm. mjst. in the full size ones. So you have to check,at least one in the large stlyes screws off in the RB. I wouldn`t want anybody to mess one up.  Carl


----------



## RAdams (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, I am with the masses, the pen is cool but the knowledge is priceless!

I think this little gem of knowledge is going t ocause a flood of custom grips now! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Tom D (Aug 2, 2010)

Really nice pen Hans, hope you bring it to the meeting Saturday


----------



## hewunch (Aug 2, 2010)

It is looking like it will happen Tom.

To the rest of you. Enjoy finding the "right" drill bit and sweating the drilling. :biggrin:


----------



## shawnmhill (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice! I like it a lot! Can you tell me how to "de-pimp" the stone? How do you do it? I would love a PM on this! Thanx, Shawn


----------



## hewunch (Aug 2, 2010)

I used a dental pick, but your mileage may vary.


----------



## jskeen (Aug 2, 2010)

hewunch said:


> Happy to help. I fear though that this will be like many other things that I help people out on and they start turning out amazing stuff that makes mine look piddly and I get a wink and a nod :beat-up:



Hans;

I've seen at least a thousand posts from you, and never seen anything that looked piddly!  Some people have taken your ideas and run with them, maybe even refined it a little, but that takes nothing away from the original.  Keep on cranking out those ideas, some of us do remember where they came from.

James


----------



## hewunch (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks James. I appreciate what you are saying. Honestly I was kidding with a couple of people who I have helped with a couple of concepts and then they take it to the stratosphere. I truly am happy to help. I want to see everyone get better.


----------



## gr8danish (Aug 11, 2010)

Nicely done! I really like the custom grip, but somehow the stock finials look a bit out of place... Can those be knocked out also with that kit?

I may just have to buy one and try it myself!


----------



## animefan (Aug 11, 2010)

Great custom job on the pen.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Aug 11, 2010)

Good looking pen.


----------



## hewunch (Aug 12, 2010)

gr8danish said:


> Nicely done! I really like the custom grip, but somehow the stock finials look a bit out of place... Can those be knocked out also with that kit?
> 
> I may just have to buy one and try it myself!



Yes, you can knock the finials out. Brooks803 has done that several times.

Thanks for the nice comments everyone.


----------

